# Muskie trolling weights??



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I seen some Musky troling weights the other day and I am thinking these are what I need to be able to troll a big bucktail. I am thinking of useing a 4' florocarbon leader and putting the 4 ounce to 8 ounce chunk of lead on a rubberband attatched to the swivel where the leader is attatched to the main line and running them in the prop wash. Anyone else have any ideas how to pull big bucktails/double cowgirls all the stuff i have read on the big double blades makes me want to keep one in the water more but it is a casting affair at the moment.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Do you get Musky Hunter magazine? The new one (Aug.-Sept.)has a article from Gregg Thomas and how he rigs them. He takes a solid wire and bends it like a safety pin spinnerbait, with a keel weight. I know I will be trying this. I do troll them and was thinking how to get them deeper and then this article came out.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I got to all but the last two articles at the Dr. office the other day and it is the second to last one looks like a modified bottom bouncer. I will also try that but putting the weight 4 foot in front I am hoping to get more of a roll/sway with it and a flutter fall in a turn with it hopeing to give it a try this weekend ill get back if I get out.:T


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Thats a really good idea trying to get them to flutter. I'm always speeding up, turning, etc. for action. That would give it even more action. Good luck if you get out!


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

They are slaying them at St. Clair right now on bucktails 50-65ft back with 4oz of weight "clipped" on... I'm guessing they have something special the tackle shops have that everyone keeps using the term "clipped" on.
I don't see why a bottom bouncer wouldn't work- may even help keep it more weedless?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

By "clipped on" they are probably referring to snap weights. That's what I use. They have a clip like a planer board release but with a peg through the middle to prevent it from coming off. You can also get shallow running cranks deeper with them.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I use a snap on my weights and snap it to the top of my leader


----------

